# Ants in my ObH



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Ants are crawling up the outside of my foundation and into the entrance of my ObH. Does anybody know of a Bee safe ant deterrent?
Most brand name ant poisons have ingredients that kill bees, though they don’t say so on the package and I've had disastrous results with hive die out using ant foundation treatments.

Your suggestions or ideas would be helpful.
Mark


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

I've heard cinammon will deter ants. sprinkle it heavily on the ground around the hive. Best thing to do would be to get the OBH up and onto some kind of oil barrier with the legs so the ants cant crawl from the ground onto the hive. I spent a half hour at midnight couple nights ago killing ants that had crawled from a blade of grass up onto the hive and into my sugar syrup feeder. Must have been 300-400 carpenter ants up in that feeder.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Ants are crawling up the outside of my foundation and into the entrance of my ObH. Does anybody know of a Bee safe ant deterrent?

Equal parts borax, water and cheap grape jelly.


----------



## ebsprintin (Jan 25, 2014)

do ants dislike copper like some critters? a copper flashing job may be in order if ants don't like it. --eb


----------

